

WIRED NextFest opens tomorrow... But here's a sneak peek of the technologies you'll see - MikeCapone
http://www.treehugger.com/files/2008/09/wired_nextfest_2008-chicago-preview-pt1.php

======
brandnewlow
Related post written by one of my reporters:
[http://windycitizen.com/news/magnificent-
mile/2008/09/26/pre...](http://windycitizen.com/news/magnificent-
mile/2008/09/26/preview-of-wired-next-fest-at-millennium-park)

